# Mahlkonig Grinder Offers



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Due to manufacturing plant clsoing for August holidays we have great offers on all Mahlkonig gridners which we are in stock of.

We have good stock of

Mahlkoenig K30 Vario

Mahlkoenig K30ES

Anfim Super caimano

Anfim Caimano

Anfim Super Caimano on Demand display

Mahlkoenig Tanzania

Ditting KF804

Ditting KR1203

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Mahlkonig


----------

